# How long to cycle?



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

My 130g has been cycling for 3 days. It has the old filtur media (sponge, Carbon, Ect.) and all the old plants.

The problem is I have my 5 (1") RBs in a 30g and you can tell there getting "itchy" in the small tank.

What would you do, put them in the 130g are let it cycle longer? I'm going to have my tanks water tested for free tomorrow @ my local pet store. What would you guys do?????


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wait till tommorow when u use the test kit then put them in 130g if the waters params r fine


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

A good 3-4 week cycle when you start of fresh with new filter, media, etc....however you can spend up the cycle process by using use filter and media. But I would think it would still take at least 2 week for it, but it all depending on your water parameter. Use the test kit to see if your done with cycling tank.

It's very important to fish health for cycling tank properly. Less chance of your fish getting sick and what not.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

coutl said:


> wait till tommorow when u use the test kit then put them in 130g if the waters params r fine


I agree with this guy. Not to offend anyone, but really, how much damage could less cycling do to the fish? I have some of the old water i added to, plus 10 rosies that have been helping the process.

Small question. Tons of bubbles at the top of the tank? Not like the bubbles whe you first add water? Help?

Thanks
///M


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> *After typing this up I notcied in the FAQ's that my good buddy Jerry has done a FAQ on this. Our method is pretty much identical. Since it's not posted in the Water Chemistry section, and my writeup goes into a tad more detail, here is my submission.*
> 
> Ok my fellow piranha enthusiasts there has been a good bit of questions asked within the past weeks about "fishless cycling". Since I have experience with this as I have done it a few times myself and for others, I thought I would make up a little how-to that the moderators can pin up if the deem it worthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

here's what i don't get:

when you're using established media and whatnot to a new tank, you're still supposed to let it cycle and whatnot. But I thought all of the good bacteria is already in the filter media, and not in the water.

So as long as you use de-chlorinator, why shouldn't you be able to just let the tank run for a while, so all the water is to the right temp, etc, and add the fish in. Shouldn't all the bacteria still be fine assuming you had them submerged in tank water. I've seen many times that no bacteria is in the water, so what should it matter if you have different water, but the same media?


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

^ Thats what i thought.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

The bacteria isnt just in the filter, its in the substrate and the whole tank. Using established filters and what not will help speed up the process but its still gonna take at LEAST a few days to get the water params to normal, it could still take up to 2-4 weeks if you want to be sure. Your best bet is to buy a water test kit and every other day test the water till it is good, or like you said just take it to the pet store and see if its good yet, if its not dont add your fish in there!.... you ask how much can cycling a tank with piranhas in it? it can be very stressfull for them to go through the cycle, and could very well kill your p's so just ask youself is it worth it to rush through everything? or take your time and do things the right way...


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Soooo.. Its been cycling 5 days. Maybe have the water tested tonight? Plan on putting them in sat. night, if the water test turns out OK. Is a week long enough with old plants and old filters + Media?

Thanks
///M

*Edit- see my pics in my other thread...


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

stevedave said:


> here's what i don't get:
> 
> when you're using established media and whatnot to a new tank, you're still supposed to let it cycle and whatnot. But I thought all of the good bacteria is already in the filter media, and not in the water.
> 
> So as long as you use de-chlorinator, why shouldn't you be able to just let the tank run for a while, so all the water is to the right temp, etc, and add the fish in. Shouldn't all the bacteria still be fine assuming you had them submerged in tank water.  I've seen many times that no bacteria is in the water, so what should it matter if you have different water, but the same media?


Bacteria in the water is held in the substrate, filter media, and whatever plants you have in the tank. It its also held in the water its self, so by moving the old filter media and dechorinating the water will only speed up the process not make it exactly how it was from the already established tank. So in other words if a cycle process takes 4-5weeks, then you will shave off a week in the cycle process.

First week: Ammonia Spikes! leave them don't change water/filters for the first 2 weeks
Second week: NItrite starts, change 20 pct water, then clean filters leaving a peice of the old filter media on the new for fast recolonizaton
3rd week; nitrite is at its peek, then dies out until less harmfull nitrate arrives
4th week: tanks fully cycled (USUALLY)

i would use "feeder" goldfish for this purpose as they are cheap and in my opinion the best way to set up a new tank, and water is left after the cycle proccess you can use to feed your baby Caribes"

Thats pretty much the best advice I can offer wether you take it or not its up to man!!

Good luck hope all goes well

Rob


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry i disagree with cichlidfanatic on the goldfish part..i highly do not recommened using other fish to cycle your tank..especially feeder fish..there are chances that they will carry diseases, parasites or anything that will harm you ps..


----------

